# Hiatchi M12V... does it still stack up?



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

Located a Hitachi M12V a few hours away that I'm interested in. Before I spend the gas to drive down there, I wanted to know how it stacks up to more modern 3hp models. 

He has a custom bent wrench for it, it comes in a table, is mounted to a lift, and has the springs removed.

Last, do Rockler tables accept other brand guides, like the MLCS Fast Joint system? (Fast Joint Precision Joinery System)


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a Hitachi M12V in a table with a Router Raizer for above table adjustment & the springs removed. It is a great router. It handles everything asked of it. It is also quieter than the Triton in the other table. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will agree and 2nd Jame's post but I did rework it just a little bit ,it's now a power lift and I can use the handle crank as well and I also use the bent wrench as well.

The Rockle will take on the normal guides..

Power for the power lift below, but it's not a locked in item and I can pop it out and use for other jobs..with just a quick snap, it just sits in the cradle and just slides up or down but once it's in place it locks the router in place just like the lever on the router.
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...em_ID=76628&group_ID=19915&store=&dir=catalog
====


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

Not sure what I'm looking at, but I'm glad the M12V's feature set is still relevant. Nothing I hate more than buying used tools that are already obsolete or have fallen into obscurity.

Do you know if it's possible to change the bit from above with the Rockler HPL table and lift combo like it is on the Router Raizer?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm sure you will not have problems. I use a bent wrench. Just pull the inserts out to open up the access.

Router Accessories

Hit/Fein/Triton3-1/4 Wrench 21.03mm /3/4"-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a M12V like Bob's and I liked it so much that I bought one of the newer models (by the way Bob, love that power lift). There ain't much similar between the parts on them. Baseplates won't interchange and even have totally different collets. However, I think both models will be around for a while yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Thanks .(power lift )I got the tip from John N. just a copy of his more or less 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbjx2JTKvVA

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/powerlift.html

"totally different collets" , they fixed the error with the newer collet the old ones would let the dust fall into the hole under the collet nut..and into the deep hole under it and in time it would fill up, like they say not to be used up side down all the time..

==

===


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. This thread was the decision-maker on a CraigsList setup I was looking at.










I'm now the proud owner of an M12V, a Rockler table with plenty of customizations and a Woodpecker.










I hope $400 was a decent deal. :dirol:


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Thadius.
I think you did good. Looks like you have a lot of accessories. The table extensions will be handy for longer material. I see you also have the option to change your fence to a split fence.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Thadius

If you hand a feather and you know where ,we both would be tickled with that setup..good job.nice .

===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like a good deal to me. Now all you need are some bits and wood. Enjoy!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Yikes - $400 is a great buy:yes4: I like the drop down extensions and lotsa inserts.


----------

